# Ping i20 Hybrid Review



## BTatHome (Apr 25, 2012)

I've had the Ping i20 hybrid for a couple of months now, the 20* with the TFC 707H in stiff was fitted at America Golf to improve my gapping from 3 Wood *to 5 iron.*

First thing your aware of is the matt black finish, with black shaft ... very 'Knight Rider' stealth looking and quite a contrast to the white headed finish of others sat on the shelf. The club is nicely weighted and feels solid on impact, sitting nicely square on the ground at address.

On the course I've been quite surprised at how quickly the ball gets airborne, the club cuts well through poor lies and that helps the ball fly well if you have put yourself in a tough situation.

I have only one compliant .... it's gonna cost me more money to get the 23* version in my bag now too !!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm not sure about the look at address....

When I've had a waggle with one in AG it looks like it used to have a silver line (like many hybrids) just above the face - but it's been coloured in with marker pen.....
Not sure why they couldn't carry the crown all the way to the face as per the fairway and driver....


----------



## One Planer (Apr 26, 2012)

When I've had a waggle with one in AG it looks like it used to have a silver line (like many hybrids) just above the face
		
Click to expand...

The MP CLK is the same Imurg. It has a silver section where the face meets the crown, presumably to hide sky marks


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2012)

Despite being a Ping tart its the one thing I've never ever liked with Ping - their Hybrids.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Despite being a Ping tart its the one thing I've never ever liked with Ping - their Hybrids.
		
Click to expand...

The G10 was great, love the one in my bag but just cannot get over the looks of all the G range since. Love the look of this club but may be aimed at a better golfer than me.


----------



## shewy (Apr 26, 2012)

i just put one in my bag,fantastic club.easy to hit sits square and does not veer left,whats not to like? ping really have done a job on thei20 series.


----------

